# Best Inverter air conditioner,pls suggest...



## surya_sapui (Feb 24, 2013)

Dear guys,
i want to buy a Inverter air conditioner in this summer,i need a 1.5 ton ac but i really confused which brand is best ????

i need energy saving,Best cooling & Good service.

I contact to khosla Electronics,Sales Emporium, they said about Hitachi & Daikin Inverter AC.Daikin 1.5 ton inverter AC cost 50K plus Model:FTKS 50.its costly!!

Then i contact to Electro Aircon In Behala (Daikin Dealer), they said Daikin inverter AC in 50k,its worth,they said daikin price is high for the brand name,they recommended me Electrolux & videocon because same Feature & quality as Daiken & price for electrolux is 35K.

For this reason i am totally confused which one i take it,I cant trust anybody because they may be suggest for profit & commission.Today market many AC brands comes with Inverter.

Pls guys help me to choose the right one,I have nobody to consult, i am waiting for ur reply...


----------



## papul1993 (Feb 24, 2013)

Bluestar. You can't go wrong with bluestar. 

Avoid godrej, lg, samsung.


----------



## surya_sapui (Feb 26, 2013)

any more suggestion on inverter ac....

pls suggest.


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 4, 2013)

very strange Forum Member,From 10 days no one reply.....hopelesss


----------



## papul1993 (Mar 4, 2013)

Already gave you the info. Bluestar is best.


----------



## RishiGuru (Mar 4, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> Bluestar is best.



How do you reach to this conclusion? What made you think they are the best?

Have you tried Hitachi, Daikin, Mitsubishi, LG, Samsung, Sharp, Fujitsu, Ogeneral, Sanyo, Toshiba or Carrier ACs? 

I hope so since you saying this with so much assertion.


----------



## papul1993 (Mar 4, 2013)

I got that info from about 3 dealers who sell these for a living. They have stopped selling many of the brands you mentioned because of terrible after sales service and customer complaints. 

When it comes to performance, power consumption and reliability, you can't go wrong with Bluestar. 

Carrier is also good.


----------



## RishiGuru (Mar 5, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> I got that info from about 3 dealers who sell these for a living.



By dealers you are talking about their sales representative. Those are the last guys in the world I believe in. They will push sale the product where they get the best incentive.



papul1993 said:


> They have stopped selling many of the brands you mentioned because of terrible after sales service and customer complaints.



This issue is area specific. In my city we generally have no after sales service issue.



papul1993 said:


> When it comes to performance, power consumption and reliability, you can't go wrong with Bluestar.



Quite a bold statement. Kindly mention the model no of the Bluestar AC which you believe to have better performance, power consumption and reliability than the models of the above mentioned air conditioner companies.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 5, 2013)

We have 3 ACs without inverter in our house and 3 of them are of different brand dont know the model no.
1. Whirlpool 2yrs old 4* rated
2. Hitachi 2yrs old  5* rated
3 Kenstar 7yrs old (absolute niggle free)
and all them working in top condition so out of the three my first choice will be Hitachi.
please avoid LG AND HYUNDAI personal experience


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 8, 2013)

but what about daikin RC410 inverter ac ??? 

can anyone explain me what is
[h=1]Cooling Only & Heat Pump ???[/h]


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 13, 2013)

guys today i went to another ac shop they said daikin inverter ac has given only one year inverter warranty even all inverter ac given this.
if its true then very bad daikin ac much costly with 1 year warranty on compressor its too risky....


they advice me to take Mitsubishi air conditioner as per seller Mitsubishi is the world leader in air conditioning system, is it true guys..


pls replyyy...


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 27, 2013)

You can consider O-General or Hitachi without any doubt, Mitsubushi can also be considered but I have no experience of it though there are considered to be quite good.


----------



## Ramsankar (Mar 25, 2014)

I want to buy a Inverter air conditioner in this summer,i need a 2.0 ton ac but i really confused which brand is best ???? 

I need energy saving,Best cooling & Good service. My room size is 264 sq.ft.(22ft X 12ft) and it is on top floor. Room height is also 11ft.

I contact to some Electronics showrooms, they said about Hitachi & Panasonic Inverter AC. After discount Panasonic 2.0 ton inverter AC cost is around Rs.53000/- where as Hitachi costs around Rs.59000/- plus installation. In case of Hitachi the outer piping cost is extra.

So they recommended for Panasonic 2.0 ton Inverter AC.  For this reason I am totally confused which one to take and I can't trust anybody because they may be suggest for profit & commission.Today's market many AC brands comes with Inverter.

Pls. help me to choose the right one, I have nobody to consult, I am waiting for ur reply...


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 25, 2014)

Get Sharp AH-XP24MV its around Rs 55 to 60,000.Its a very very good Inverter AC. It is the most advanced and solidly built unit.Electricity consumption is very very low with this Sharp 2 Ton model!


----------



## surya_sapui (Apr 27, 2014)

where should  i buy sharp ac in kolkata for reasonable price ?


----------



## subhayu (May 24, 2014)

DON'T GO FOR SHARP .......AND TRY TO FIND OUT DIRECT DEALORS FROM COM. WEBSITE RATHER THAN KHOSLA, SALES EMPORIUM etc. They are the real cheaters....they add 12.5% interest to the price and sell the people ..showing EMI as cheapest. BLU-STAR uses aluminium in all 5 star models .


----------



## surya_sapui (May 24, 2014)

the which brand you prefer, in maximum forum & website they are prefer that why i gor for.


----------

